# My time has come



## workdamnyou (Oct 26, 2019)

I received an offer I couldn’t turn down, so it’s happy trails for me from Target. I’ll miss my TMs and most of the other leaders I worked with. I really think what Target is doing will work out once all the kinks have been ironed out. And of course a healthy dose of a hours added to the equation. 

I wish everyone still wearing the red and denim the best!


----------



## Kartman (Oct 26, 2019)

Recognization!!! 🌝


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 26, 2019)

Good luck I hope this company will give you happiness,hours and money!!!!


----------



## Kartman (Oct 26, 2019)

And great xmas bonuses!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 26, 2019)

Good luck.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## workdamnyou (Oct 26, 2019)

Kartman said:


> And great xmas bonuses!


No Christmas bonus, but I do get a 15% of base bonus!


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 26, 2019)

Happy trails to you!


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 27, 2019)




----------

